# So Proud of my guy!



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm super happy to announce that at 9 months old, my awesome boy passed the CGC test! Do I get to put letters after his name now?? Blackthorn's Nemo, CGC?
I'm so proud! Once he settled down (we had to do some obedience in the beginning to get focused) he totally rocked it out!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Congratulations! Yup, you can put the letters CGC after his name now.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Congrats & kudos! That is the best feeling!  You've got one handsome boy there.

I was so proud of Panzer when he passed CGC too. Now we've just got to perfect that in real life.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Congratulations! Good job Stacey!!


----------



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

Congrats!!! CGC is truly an accomplishment to be proud of!!


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Congratulations!!! (I'm a CGC evaluator.)


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

:congratulations:


----------

